# Full Moon Bull Fest 9/21



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

After a week of stormy weather and the full moon approaching this weekend, a trip was in order to find the bullreds and hopefully run some shark baits. The bullreds have been plentiful the last two weeks and I expected them to still be hungry. 

Nick was providing beach reports Thu and Fri saying the tide was way up into the dunes and there were puddles everywhere even on the high road. Nevertheless, I was optimistic the tide would settle back down Sat and the it would be on.

A few of us were planning to hit the surf Sat hoping it would be fishable. Nick, Grant and his GF, Ryan and his son Dalton all arrived Sat morning to make up the weekend crew. 

I picked a spot down the beach Sat morning that I thought looked promising to hold some bullreds and possibly some sharks. The high tide from the storm cleaned up the beach nicely and it was easy driving Sat morning. The surf was rockin. 

The action started early with a 44" before everyone else arrived followed by a 44.5" as Grant and his GF were arriving. After the pic, Grant went down the beach for a few hours. Shortly after, Nick arrives and gets setup followed by Ryan and Dalton.

Did I mention that Nick is a heck of a surf fisherman? The man knows what he's doing and gets in on the action quickly bagging a couple in the 41-42" range on his Penn Squall 15 and FTU rod. 

Several others were caught by each of us with the smallest being 29", too big to box and too small to bother taking a pic.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Grant rejoins the crew later in the afternoon and reports catching a few down the beach including a 5'9" Bull shark on a casted bait. He quickly gets in on the action with us landing a 43" red.

Nick followed with a couple more bullreds followed by a 4'ish bull shark to close out the action for Sat. A pic of the surf truck with shark rods and kayak sitting idle waiting for the surf to calm to get some big baits out. 

Sun morning came and the surf had calmed a bit but still too angry to run out big baits. A shot of Nick's beach mobile - a true classic that's seen a lot of action! 

To be continued..


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, Great report! Looks like you guys had a good time. I like the time line of the pics. That surf was rough as hell but the bulls love it. What bait did y'all throw, cut mullet? tight lines!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

A few more in the 38-43" range were caught just before noon Sun including a small blacktip Nick bagged. I lost count on the total bullreds caught but it had to be about 20-25 not including a few that unhooked themselves during the fight. 

That's a wrap. Till next time, keep it tight. :cheers:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Rawpower said:


> Man, Great report! Looks like you guys had a good time. I like the time line of the pics. That surf was rough as hell but the bulls love it. What bait did y'all throw, cut mullet? tight lines!


Mainly cut mullet.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

The rest of the pics from Sun morning that got cut off the first time I posted.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

High Island? I was down there last year for bulls and the beach was almost gone. Haven't been back since.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome pics!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Surf looked kayakable to me. 


Nice reds guys!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Surf looked kayakable to me.
> 
> Nice reds guys![/QUOTE
> 
> It does in the pics. It would be calm for 15s and then the 8-10s would come out of nowhere on the 2nd/3rd bar. We figured you would be crazy enough to try it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I bet What would make it out and back in with out turtling!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

A few more pics of Grant and Kayla while they were down the beach from us.

44" red Grant
41.5" red Grant
5'9" bull shark Grant
41" red Kayla
38" red Kayla


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A fine surf fishing trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing better than pretty women catching big fish on the beach. Nice trip guys!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Nice report. What beach is this?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

ShawnQ said:


> Nice report. What beach is this?


SumBeach :walkingsmbut it doesn't really matter. I've gotten into the bullreds in 3 different locations on the coast in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Were any of these reds caught in the first gut? Or did you yak them out?

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

edjman said:


> Were any of these reds caught in the first gut? Or did you yak them out?
> 
> :work::work:
> SEAWEED


All the bullreds were caught in the 1st gut (the gut behind the 1st sandbar) on casted baits.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

did you'll fish in rain? My group was on la. surf and it rained all day! But we hammered the reds!!! We stopped counting at 20, but conservatively would guess 30, all 40" +. As soon as I round up pics I will post. All but 3 fish were caught on whole crab


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you'll have baitfish in 1st gut? We didn't, caught everything in 3rd.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm guessing McFaddin Beach!!!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Way to go guys! Nice looking reds!


----------

